# Live Steam Locos



## Bogstandard (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep going on about this Duval site, mainly because each time I visit I find something new.

http://jpduval.free.fr/

Now these two locos are free from this site, and are for garden rail. All in metric.

Doesn't interest me you say, well if you are into live steam, free drawings of boiler components are few and far between, so if you download the plans for these locos, all the boiler fittings are shown. So it doesn't matter whether you are on wheels or stationary, boiler fittings are basically the same.

This is a set of plans for the normal type loco.

http://jpduval.free.fr/Lv020de45 plans.htm

And this is what it looks like in CAD.

http://jpduval.free.fr/Lv020de45 p1.htm

SUIVANTE means next, so carry on clicking, it shows the burner setup as well.


Here is one of a railcar.

http://jpduval.free.fr/ARV_DL_45/Arv_dl_45_plans.htm

And again some pictures.

http://jpduval.free.fr/ARV_DL_45/Arv dl 45 p1.htm

This site is really worth putting into your favourites and visiting occasionally, as some real nice freebies come up.

I have just bought all the plans he has for sale on stationary engines, and after the Halo build I am contemplating throwing in the Grasshopper Beam in my build schedule.

Click on the picture of the fourth one down.

http://jpduval.free.fr/Liste des plans/Liste_dossiers_plans.html

To give some idea of size in imperial, flywheel is 4" diam. and bore and stroke is 5/8" X 1 1/4".


John


----------



## tmuir (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for that.
Added to my Bookmark lists, now I just need to remember my French....


----------

